# Different color temperatures based on Armytek Wizard



## Lauri_L (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi Everyone :wave:

I have been using different LED flashlights (mostly Nitecore, Armytek, Xtar and Supbeam products, less Fenix, 4Sevens and others) during past years but never payed extra attention to color temperatures. Recently I decided to make some tests to convince myself that there is difference and in many cases it is more useful to use warm(-er) light instead of standard white and/or cold white light. Also I would like to share with you what I found out 







For testing I used Armytek Wizard headlamps which are available in different color temperatures from range 3000K to 5500K. 

Before using the lights side by side I red many topics from this forum descibing pros and cons of different color temperatures. I just wanted to know if this information is true or not 

So I picked up 3 Armytek headlamps: Wizard Regular XM-L2 U2 1200lm 5500K, Wizard Regular Warm XM-L2 T6 1120lm and Wizard PRO XM-L2 S6 (?) 90CRI, 630lm 3000-3300K. 






I used them one after the other in different situations, conditions and locations. I was amazed how different those lights characteristics were. I realized that in many cases color temperature makes a huge difference when using LED light. So I made some conclusions based on tests and previously collected information






For outdoor photos the camera was set into manual (f5, 5", ISO200, WB-daylight). All lights were used on their max output.

All photos are displayed in order: Wizard Regular 5500K, Wizard Regular Warm 4000K, Wizard PRO 90CRI 3000(3300)K















 

 



And now outdoor shots:





































So as far as I understand there are a lot use for warmer tints of LED flashlights. I believe that colder tints may be preferred among police and security officers and hunters. Warm tints may be more useful for camping/hiking and travelling in nature. I have also noticed that warmer tints are very useful lights sourcers for photographers.

This is my first „entry level“ post and review in this forum, I hope at least some of you enjoyed it. So don’t be hard on me if I missed anything or made some mistakes with terminology. English isn’t my native language also:huh:


With regards,
Lauri


----------



## markr6 (Sep 18, 2014)

Very nice comparisons!! I can't stand cool whites for anything. The warm looks very nice in every photo. The High CRI warm is a bit too warm for me, but I can understand why a lot of people like it.

And your English is probably better than mine


----------



## LightWalker (Sep 18, 2014)

Thank you for the comparison photos, they are well done and show the differences in the tints very well. I like the 4000k the best.


----------



## matt4350 (Sep 18, 2014)

I appreciate your efforts, thanks. Your outdoor shots have convinced me I need a warm light for trail running!


----------



## bower4311 (Sep 18, 2014)

What would the 3300k look like for tracking deer and spotting blood? Any ideas?


----------



## Ktraughb (Sep 19, 2014)

I definitely prefer the middle warm tint over the cool. That said, I own the cool version and still absolutely love it. I bought it on a whim because the warm was out of stock...so I got the wizard pro wide before they quit selling them. I'm an alarm technician who works in dark spaces and need to distinguish small wires...no problem. Much better than I thought. Its 5000k which is certainly white, bit doesn't bleed colors. The real life use of this light is unbelievable. I'm definitely a believer in how useful it could be for anyone, even the cool tone. Only drawback is if I'm working around others, they won't look me in the eye. Lol. Its super bright!


----------



## kj2 (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks for the pics  have the Wizard warm myself and am happy with it


----------



## GehenSienachlinks (Oct 4, 2014)

On armytek site it says 1200 and 1120 are LED lumen so would high modes 500 and 465 also be LED lumen for cw and nw .
Does anyone have otf lumen for turbo / high ?


----------



## RI Chevy (Oct 4, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum! :welcome: 

Nice photo comparisons. I prefer the middle photos of all that were taken. Seems to me to be about a 4000K neutral type of tint according to what I saw.


----------



## Blue Steel (Oct 7, 2014)

Anyone know if the warm(middle) light has the same tint as a tiara a1 warm?


----------



## Gaffle (Oct 22, 2014)

The Armytek Wizard looks most appealing. Gimme that neutral please. I was wondering, does anyone have problems wearing the Wizard with just the headband? I don't like top straps. Is it heavy on the forehead?


----------



## kj2 (Oct 23, 2014)

Gaffle said:


> The Armytek Wizard looks most appealing. Gimme that neutral please. I was wondering, does anyone have problems wearing the Wizard with just the headband? I don't like top straps. Is it heavy on the forehead?



The headband ArmyTek includes is one of the best IMO.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Oct 23, 2014)

Nice workup.

Bill


----------



## candle lamp (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks a lot for your nice information and great pictures. Lauri! :thumbsup:

Personally, I like neutral tint (4000~4500K).

Welcome to CPF!


----------



## Charles L. (Oct 23, 2014)

Lauri, you should get a commission from Armytek. You sold me on a Wizard Pro warm.


----------



## RI Chevy (Oct 24, 2014)

Unfortunately she is a "one post wonder"


----------



## newbie66 (Oct 24, 2014)

RI Chevy said:


> Unfortunately she is a "one post wonder"



What do you mean? :what:


----------



## RI Chevy (Oct 24, 2014)

The original poster has only one post, this one, and has not returned or signed back in to provide any followup information. :shrug:


----------



## markr6 (Oct 24, 2014)

Sorry if I end up being wrong, but looks like a sales pitch to me.

Similar post can be found on at least 3 other forums. I had to translate with Google.


----------



## Lauri_L (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi everyone 


Thank you all for great feedback! 

Neutral tint is also my favourite but there are some situations where I’d prefer CW. I use CW a lot when working „indoors“. I work as maritime engineer onboard old cruise vessel and that is why tight, dark and dirty places (engine rooms) are common to me. In these cases color rendering is not that important. Wizard is perfect light for this kind of job because its reliability and size. I have drowned it into oil and fuel, it has been hit by steam and fell down from metal stairs more times I can remember. Still working perfectly. I have never used it with headband so I can´t give you any feedback about it.

Please don’t get me wrong. Armytek makes really great lights but isn’t the only brand I am using.

If I find some time and next interesting light, then you can expect some more modest reviews from me. 

Charles_L, you are welcome. I am sure that you will not be disappointed. 


With regards,
Lauri_L


----------



## Charles L. (Oct 24, 2014)

Ah. Well, it worked


----------



## Doomsday (Oct 24, 2014)

I bought one in NW before seeing this thread. Now I'm glad I did


----------



## RI Chevy (Oct 24, 2014)

markr6 said:


> Sorry if I end up being wrong, but looks like a sales pitch to me.
> 
> Similar post can be found on at least 3 other forums. I had to translate with Google.



I suspect a shill as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## fnsooner (Oct 24, 2014)

Charles L. said:


> Ah. Well, it worked



Did you order a warm. I am thinking about it. I hate to reward a shill though. On the other hand, I don't mind rewarding a company for stocking warm tinted lights. Hmm, a conundrum.

**edit** I just read your earlier post stating you did order a warm. Be sure to share your thoughts on it when it arrives.


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 24, 2014)

Shill or not, those pictures are informative and nice to look at. The OP didn't attack the competition while pushing the brand. The OP's post seems more honest than many I have read here on CPF.


----------



## fnsooner (Oct 24, 2014)

^^^ True


----------



## newbie66 (Oct 24, 2014)

RI Chevy said:


> The original poster has only one post, this one, and has not returned or signed back in to provide any followup information. :shrug:



Did not expect the poster to have only one post and then go MIA. But the pictures are nice though.


----------



## newbie66 (Oct 24, 2014)

Been considering a Wizard myself just got held back after reading about the ui and its switch having issues on another thread. I am a H600w mkii user btw and really like the ui.


----------



## RI Chevy (Oct 24, 2014)

newbie66 said:


> Did not expect the poster to have only one post and then go MIA. But the pictures are nice though.



I agree! :thumbsup: It is actually a very good, well written evaluation of these lights.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Oct 25, 2014)

Let's not jump to conclusions here. Her post had no links. Let's give her some more time to post, if she actually needs to do that.

Bill


----------

